

When it comes to taxes, Barack Obama is no Jack Kennedy (WRT capital gains taxes & technology) - mattculbreth
http://blog.weatherby.net/2007/10/double-quote-of.html

======
ajkates
It's a direct result of Obama's lack of understanding for basic economic
theory.

